# Win 8 erkennt interne Festplatte nicht



## laurup88 (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe grade einen neuen PC zusammen gebaut, hat auch alles soweit geklappt, allerdings wird die Daten Festplatte im Explorer nicht erkannt, obwohl im Gerätemanager und BIOS die Festplatte erkannt wird.
Die System SSD wurde problemlos genommen. Die Datenfestplatte habe ich erst nach der Installation angeschlossen. Eine externe USB Festplatte wurde zum Test sofort erkannt. 
Im Explorer habe ich mehrmals auf aktualisieren geklickt und mehrmals das System neu gestartet, hat alles nichts genützt.

Board: Gigabyte GA H3-DH
CPU: Core i5-4570
RAM: 2*4GB 1333Mhz Kingston XMS
SSD: Kingston 120GB V+200
HDD: Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB (wird halt nicht erkannt)
BS: Wind 8 64Bit


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juni 2013)

Wie ist die SSD eingebunden, per UEFi im GPT oder im Bios Modus mit dem MBR? Ich kann derzeitig meine Datenplatte auch nur per USB nutzen da das System per GPT läuft ( Platte wurde noch unter XP eingerichtet )


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Juni 2013)

Bei Computerverwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung die HDD Formatieren und einen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen, dann kannst du die Platte benutzen.
PS: So wirds bei Win7 (und davor) gemacht, keine Ahnung ob das auch so bei Win8 läuft.


----------



## mmayr (28. Juni 2013)

Laufwerksbuchstaben zuteilen!
Datenträgerverwaltung heißts bei Win7.


----------



## der_knoben (28. Juni 2013)

Wichtig, vorher formatieren, geht auch in der Datenträgerverwaltung.


----------



## imischek (29. Juni 2013)

ist in win8 das selbe
musst der werksneuen platte eine oder mehrere partitionen zuweisen und diese danach formatieren damit sie im arbeitsplatz etc angezeigt wird


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juni 2013)

Ist jetzt natürlich die Frage, handelt es sich um eine Festplatte mit Daten drauf oder ist es eine neue und leere Platte.


----------



## imischek (29. Juni 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist jetzt natürlich die Frage, handelt es sich um eine Festplatte mit Daten drauf oder ist es eine neue und leere Platte.


er schrieb ja oben neuer pc
gehe davon aus das auch die baracuda neu ist
hatte mit der 2 tb variante und zich festplatten in den letzten 10+ jahren immer das selbe
ist kein fehler oder bug oder so
normale windows routine von werksneuen nicht partitionierten festplatten

bzw er wird bei der windows installation nur die ssd partitioniert haben und die baracuda nicht beachted haben
er hätte auch dort direkt die festplatte partitionieren können
ist aber nicht weiter wild
einfach wie oben beschrieben vorgehn dann ist das problem aus der welt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juni 2013)

Naja neuer PC aber nicht was alles Neu ist. Mich machte halt stutzig das er die ext. Platte erwähnte. Wenn die Platte auch Neu ist dann ist das vorgehen natürlich richtig. Soll es der TE erst mal erklären wie er was genau gemeint hatte


----------



## laurup88 (29. Juni 2013)

Die Festplatte ist auch neu, das ich sie Formatieren muss ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen, aber ich wusste schlicht und einfach nicht wie ich das machen soll wenn ich sie nicht im Explorer sehe .
Ich hab auch noch nie eine fabrikneue Festplatte in ein bereits laufendes System eingebaut, deshalb wusste ich nicht das die vorher garnicht formatiert sind .
Die Platte erst zu Formatieren und dann in der Datenträgerverwaltung den Buchstaben zuzuordnen klingt also erstmal erfolgversprechend, kann ich aber erst heute Abend ausprobieren.

Die externe Festplatte (nicht neu) habe ich halt angeschlossen, um zu sehen ob Windows überhaupt neue Datenträger erkennt, oder ob das Problem generell bei jeder Festplatte kommt.


----------



## laurup88 (29. Juni 2013)

Hm hat leider nicht funktioniert, die Festplatte taucht garnicht erst in der Datenträgerverwaltung auf.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juni 2013)

Sicher das nichts angezeigt wird, denn bei deinem Bild sieht man nicht alles bei der Datenträgerverwaltung, sicher das (wenn du herunter Scrollst) keine Platte erscheint die nicht zugeordnet ist ?
Mach mal ein Bild davon wenn du dir unschlüssig bist.
Wenn dort wirklich nichts erscheint, stecke nochmal das Sata und Stromkabel aus und wieder ein, kann sein das ein Kabel nicht ganz drinnen steckt.
Du kannst auch testen ob sie Extern funktioniert, indem du sie in ein Externes Gehäuse gibst, weil eventuell der Sata Port an dem die HDD steckt deaktiviert oder beschädigt ist.


laurup88 schrieb:


> deshalb wusste ich nicht das die vorher garnicht formatiert sind


 Das hat den Grund, weil die unterschiedlichen Betriebssystem verschiedenen Dateisysteme benutzen, oder auch für ein Betriebssystem mehrere zur Auswahl stehen, und der Hersteller (der HDDs) nicht weiß welches Betriebssystem/Dateisystem du verwenden willst.
Ab Windows Vista bis Win8 ist es Standard (bzw das Optimum) auf NTFS zu Formatieren, davor war es Fat32 bei zb WinXP und älter, bei den anderen Betriebssystemen fange ich erst gar nicht an, das würde jetzt übers Ziel hinausschießen


----------



## laurup88 (30. Juni 2013)

SATA stecker hin und her stecken, und neu dranstecken falls was locker sitzt hab ich dutzende male gemacht, hat nichts genutzt.

Ich hab das Problem jetzt auf die radikale Tour gelöst, ich habe einfach Win8 neu installiert und dabei beide Platten angeschlossen, dann erschien die Datenplatte normal zum Formatieren. Jetzt läuft alles normal, da noch keine persönlichen Daten drauf waren wars auch nicht schlimm neu zu installieren und dank SSD und win8 hat es keine 20 min gedauert bis alles neu installiert war  muss mich erstmal an den neuen Speed gewöhnen. Der Geschwindigkeits Unterschied vom Core 2 Quad 6600 zum Core i5-4570 ist ja nett ausgedrückt n Sch*** im Gegensatz zu dem Unterschied von einer standard HDD zu einer SSD... bin echt schwer begeistert

Danke auf jeden Fall für die Hilfe, war sehr lehrreich.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juni 2013)

Aber schon recht komisch, das es nur bei der Installation des BS möglich ist, wird wohl ein Bug von Win8 sein, aber daran sind wir ja gewöhnt, wie wir ja alle wissen "Win8 ist anders"


----------



## Barcoli (20. September 2013)

Hi,

ich hatte fast 1zu1 das selbe Problem (sogar mit der gleichen Festplatte) und habe es nach 2 Tagen Frust,Rumgooglen und Rumprobieren  gerade eben erst selber gelöst )).
Nun habe ich mich hier angemeldet um vllt. anderen weiterhelfen zu können.

Das Problem bei mir war Windows 8.  Es hat die unformatierte ganz neue Festplatte automatisch als "Speicherpool" angelegt.(Dieser Schlingel!!!) 
-> Festplatte wurde erkannt im Bios/sichtbar im Gerätemanager, aber keine Spur in der Datenträgerverwaltung
Wieso,warum und wofür das ist weiß ich noch garnicht und interessiert auch nicht mehr.

Die Lösung bei mir war :
1. Bei Suchen "Speicherplätze" eingeben
2. Unter "Einstellungen" auf "Speicherplätze" klicken
3. Bei "Speicherplätze" war die HDD als "Speicherpool" angelegt
4. auf "Speicherpool verwalten/zugreifen"(oder so ähnlich) klicken
und 
5. Neben der angezeigten Festplatte auf "entfernen" klicken.

===> Nun ist die Festplatte wieder ganz normal in der "Datenträgerverwaltung" formatierbar und man kann ihr einen Buchstaben zuweisen.

Ich hoffe das hilft so einigen, die wie ich noch keine Ahnung von Windows 8 haben.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Makefree (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo Barcoli,

ich möchte dir recht herzlich für deinen Beitrag danken. Du hast dir extra die Mühe gemacht, dich hier zu registrieren um anderen zu helfen, dass finde ich richtig klasse!
Nun hab ich mich hier registirert um dir zu danken. Ich ging genau so vor, wie du es hier beschrieben hast und siehe da, es hat wunderbar funktioniert.

Du hast mir eine Menge Zeit und Frust erspart, nochmals vielen Dank dafür. Der Beitrag wurde natürlich schon vor einiger Zeit geschrieben, aber vielleicht schaust du durch 
Zufall doch nochmal hier vorbei und siehst, dass du auf jeden Fall mindestens einer Person geholfen hast!

Mfg MakeFree


----------



## Barcoli (28. Juli 2014)

Hi Makefree,

habe wirklich durch Zufall nochmal hier reingeschaut und freue mich wirklich, dass ich dir helfen konnte 

LG


----------

